# To Lowestoft and back



## Yellow Fang (21 Apr 2014)

I cycled from Reading up to my mum's in Bury St Edmunds last week, stayed there a couple of days, then cycled on to Lowestoft. From there I intended to cycle across the country to Aberwrystwth, but after visiting my aunt near St Ives, I turned for home again. This was the first time I tried touring with camping equipment. I think it makes a big difference. When I cycle toured before I stayed at hostels and B&Bs. I was able to cycle 80 to 100 miles a day. With the camping stuff, I found it difficult to cycle more than fifty miles a day. Not only was the weight greater, I found it difficult to get a good night's sleep because I could never get comfortable. I tended to find I did not get going before 11 am, by the time I had got my breakfast, pulled down my tent and everything. The B&Bs generally got rid of me by 9 am. I could not see myself climbing all those Welsh hills with all my luggage. If I try again, I will stay at hostels and B&Bs again and go Aberwrystwth to Lowestoft. Cycling into that head wind in the Norfolk fens was no fun.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Apr 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> I cycled from Reading up to my mum's in Bury St Edmunds last week, stayed there a couple of days, then cycled on to Lowestoft. From there I intended to cycle across the country to Aberwrystwth, but after visiting my aunt near St Ives, I turned for home again. This was the first time I tried touring with camping equipment. I think it makes a big difference. When I cycle toured before I stayed at hostels and B&Bs. I was able to cycle 80 to 100 miles a day. With the camping stuff, I found it difficult to cycle more than fifty miles a day. Not only was the weight greater, I found it difficult to get a good night's sleep because I could never get comfortable. I tended to find I did not get going before 11 am, by the time I had got my breakfast, pulled down my tent and everything. The B&Bs generally got rid of me by 9 am. I could not see myself climbing all those Welsh hills with all my luggage. If I try again, I will stay at hostels and B&Bs again and go Aberwrystwth to Lowestoft. *Cycling into that head wind in the Norfolk fens was no fun.*



Good training for climbing all those Welsh hills.


----------

